# Yarn shops on my River cruise



## Marly

We are going on a River cruise next year from Amsterdam to Budapest, a lot of stops in Germany. Does anyone know of any yarn shops along the way. These are my stops:
Amsterdam
Cologne
Marksburg
Rhine Gorge
Rudesheim
Freudenberg
Wurzburg
Bamberg
Nuremberg
Regenburg
Passau
Salzburg
Melk
Durnstein
Vienna
Budapest
Any info. would be appreciated, thanks.
Marly


----------



## calmeroth

I'm planning the same trip. When are you going? PM me so we can compare notes!


----------



## Longtimer

We are going in May 2016 from Munich on land to Passau and then cruise to Basil Switzerland. Several of the same stops you have. I've read several travel sites and googled yarn shops in the cities. One person said that there wasn't much good yarn available and that the better yarn shops just imported yarn from USA. She had expected to see many people knitting, but that didn't happen. 

I found several yarn shops listed in the various cities, but am not sure about their locations relative to the ports. I'm taking a side trip to the Black Forest where I plan to spend time in the textile house at the open air museum.


----------



## Marylou12

Looks like a nice trip, Enjoy!


----------



## nuthouse

Marly said:


> We are going on a River cruise next year from Amsterdam to Budapest, a lot of stops in Germany. Does anyone know of any yarn shops along the way. These are my stops:
> Amsterdam
> Cologne
> Marksburg
> Rhine Gorge
> Rudesheim
> Freudenberg
> Wurzburg
> Bamberg
> Nuremberg
> Regenburg
> Passau
> Salzburg
> Melk
> Durnstein
> Vienna
> Budapest
> Any info. would be appreciated, thanks.
> Marly


This is the trip we went on last year & I can only hope that you have as great a voyage as we did - just make sure you watch hygiene on the ship - always use handwash & especially watch out when handling utensils others use to dish up at buffets (many of our fellow travellers were a little slack & consequently caught the flu). There are many wool shops on the way but I couldn't tell you where they were. As I was knitting during onship cruise times, I had lots of people inquiring to my knitting projects - all gifts for people we were to be visiting on our 6 week European tour. Before we got halfway through the cruise I had fellow travellers looking out for wool shops for me during our onshore excursions. If I had time I would then go back to investigate these shops in our free exploration time. Beware that wool was much more expensive in Europe than I can get it at my LYS so I was pretty choosey but still enjoyed just exploring the shops. My most expensive purchase happened to be on the second leg of our tour at Cushendale Woollen Mills at Kilkenny in Ireland. It was a single ball of (Pink Heather) luxurious Irish Wool & 2 heart-shaped buttons & pattern to make up a pair of flip-top mittens for 18 Euros!!!


----------



## susanstr

We made that trip and one morning when the others were on a side trip we chose to just wander thru the town. It was not a tourist area, just locals having coffee outside or carrying on with their routines. I found a yarn shop much to my delight. However we could not communicate. I did purchase a fun fur type yarn I liked the color of. That was it! I used it in an afghan I was making so that is my reminder of that day. Susan


----------



## budasha

You could send a PM to der Fisherman. I believe he lives in Germany (not sure) but he has commented on yarn shops in Europe. He might be able to send you in the right direction.


----------



## anteateralice

A few of your cities are listed here. It's a start!

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## jeanne63

We leave in 4 weeks...Amsterdam to Basel, did Prague to Budapest in 2014 for Christmas markets which were Heaven! There's a LYS in Regensburg...going back this year. On last cruise there was a group of knitter's and they skipped markets in favor of LYS...they found lots. I didn't follow them except in Regensburg. LYS are out there. OH, Stephen West has a shop in Amsterdam, I'll find the address and post...I'm going for sure. And a HUGE button shop a few blocks away...I love buttons. Oh yeah windmills and tulips, of course &#127799;

We only go with one carry on and a duffle bag for 27 days...not a lot of extra room for yarn. &#128549;&#128546;&#128560;


----------



## jeanne63

Longtimer said:


> We are going in May 2016 from Munich on land to Passau and then cruise to Basil Switzerland. Several of the same stops you have. I've read several travel sites and googled yarn shops in the cities. One person said that there wasn't much good yarn available and that the better yarn shops just imported yarn from USA. She had expected to see many people knitting, but that didn't happen.
> 
> I found several yarn shops listed in the various cities, but am not sure about their locations relative to the ports. I'm taking a side trip to the Black Forest where I plan to spend time in the textile house at the open air museum.


There is a tiny but extraordinary wool felt shop in Munich! Near the central market area.


----------



## jeanne63

"Sporer Spirituosen" is a SPECIAL Schnapps store in Salzburg...schnapps is a liqueur and this place sells all kinds of flavors. I'm interested in more than yarn &#128521;
Knopenwinkel
galerie & accessoires
Herengracht 389
1016 BC Amsterdam
[email protected]
www.knopenwinkel.net
This is the button shop in Amsterdam, BIG brown button hanging outside 

The email from stephen:
Hi Jeanne

Thank you for your email and your lovely compliment.

I would recommend that you visit my store:

Stephen + Penelope
Nieuwe Hoogstraat 29
Amsterdam
1011HD

It is only a 10 minute walk from Central Station.

Best wishes

Stephen

Hope this interests y'all. And cuz I go before you, I'll post more info as I find it. &#128580;&#128512;&#128523;


----------



## JeanneW

We are going on a Viking cruise Amsterdam to Basel in April. See you on the boat-and in the LYS!


----------



## jeanne63

Don't forget Junfraujoch...cog train in Switzerland near Bern


----------



## Marly

jeanne63 said:


> "Sporer Spirituosen" is a SPECIAL Schnapps store in Salzburg...schnapps is a liqueur and this place sells all kinds of flavors. I'm interested in more than yarn &#55357;&#56841;
> Knopenwinkel
> galerie & accessoires
> Herengracht 389
> 1016 BC Amsterdam
> [email protected]
> www.knopenwinkel.net
> This is the button shop in Amsterdam, BIG brown button hanging outside
> 
> The email from stephen:
> Hi Jeanne
> 
> Thank you for your email and your lovely compliment.
> 
> I would recommend that you visit my store:
> 
> Stephen + Penelope
> Nieuwe Hoogstraat 29
> Amsterdam
> 1011HD
> 
> It is only a 10 minute walk from Central Station.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Stephen
> 
> Hope this interests y'all. And cuz I go before you, I'll post more info as I find it. &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56843;


WOW, thanks a million.
Marly


----------



## YourLuckyEwe

Try looking for Wolle Rodel shops as they are a chain of yarn stores all over Germany. Also check out the haberdashery/ knittting areas at Kaufhauf and Galleria department stores in just about every city in Germany. There is a great knitting shop across the river in the Weinmarkt area of Nurnberg. Also check out the peoples' markets for sock yarn.


----------



## Marly

YourLuckyEwe said:


> Try looking for Wolle Rodel shops as they are a chain of yarn stores all over Germany. Also check out the haberdashery/ knittting areas at Kaufhauf and Galleria department stores in just about every city in Germany. There is a great knitting shop across the river in the Weinmarkt area of Nurnberg. Also check out the peoples' markets for sock yarn.


Thanks so much. I am hoping there are other ladies on the cruise that bring their knitting projects with them and we can all go to the yarn stores.
Marly


----------



## CharleenR

We went on a similar cruise in 2008 (Viking River starting from Budapest to Amsterdam). There was a great shop in Passau and another in Regenburg within walking distance of where the ship docks. Also saw one in a town whose name I don't remember that we visited on Sunday and it was closed. I didn't get a whole lot of yarn but did get what I could in handmade socks, every yarn store had them. the We also visited Nuremburg, Rudesheim and Cologne either the late afternoon or evening (or Sunday) when the shops were closed. Seems like you might be starting from Amsterdam so will be in ports are a different time than we were. If you have a chance to go on the chocolate factory tour in Cologne, it is very interesting. And if you like coffee be sure to try their specialty in Rudesheim.


----------



## Marly

CharleenR said:


> We went on a similar cruise in 2008 (Viking River starting from Budapest to Amsterdam). There was a great shop in Passau and another in Regenburg within walking distance of where the ship docks. Also saw one in a town whose name I don't remember that we visited on Sunday and it was closed. I didn't get a whole lot of yarn but did get what I could in handmade socks, every yarn store had them. the We also visited Nuremburg, Rudesheim and Cologne either the late afternoon or evening (or Sunday) when the shops were closed. Seems like you might be starting from Amsterdam so will be in ports are a different time than we were. If you have a chance to go on the chocolate factory tour in Cologne, it is very interesting. And if you like coffee be sure to try their specialty in Rudesheim.


Thanks so much for your info. Did you find the yarn expensive over there? The Canadian dollar is bad enough against the U.S. and the euro is just as bad, seems our Canadian money is becoming worthless, sure wish it would change, but maybe it will by the time we go next year.
I love chocolate so will for sure go there if it is offered, not something my husband would be interested in but I can go by myself.
Marly


----------



## CharleenR

In 2008 the Euro was much stronger against the dollar than it is now. It seemed a little expensive but not outrageously so. I did get some Opal Sock yarn but don't remember now what I paid for it. One of the excursions the ship sponsored at the time was a bus trip to Rothenburg which had an amazing yarn shop . I saw the Addi circular knitting machine there and even though I didn't know much German, I managed to talkmthem into selling me the floor model.

We decided to go to the chocolate factory (which if I remember right wasn't too far away from the dock) as the ship was offering tours of the Cathedral, which we had already seen on a previous trip. The Cathedral is magnificent but guess we were in the mood for something different.



Marly said:


> Thanks so much for your info. Did you find the yarn expensive over there? The Canadian dollar is bad enough against the U.S. and the euro is just as bad, seems our Canadian money is becoming worthless, sure wish it would change, but maybe it will by the time we go next year.
> I love chocolate so will for sure go there if it is offered, not something my husband would be interested in but I can go by myself.
> Marly


----------



## JeanneW

We have just left Cologne in which I found a lovely yarn shop called Cass Lana. Easy to find (sort of) in a walking area. No American yarn, and the prices were not bad. I bought some Noro Kuyreon and needles-about 24 Euros with tax, a hefty 19 percent.


----------



## JeanneW

We have just left Cologne in which I found a lovely yarn shop called Cass Lana. Easy to find (sort of) in a walking area. No American yarn, and the prices were not bad. I bought some Noro Kuyreon and needles-about 24 Euros with tax, a hefty 19 percent.


----------



## Lena B

Too much to see to take knitting with you enjoy the cruise and the people yarn is expensive in European countries 
Post pictures wh e you get back 
We are thinking about a River cruise enjoy


----------



## Marly

Lena B said:


> Too much to see to take knitting with you enjoy the cruise and the people yarn is expensive in European countries
> Post pictures wh e you get back
> We are thinking about a River cruise enjoy


Check into Scenic cruises. It is fairly newly advertised in the U.S., its an Australian company, has been advertised for quite a few years in Canada. We (along with our travel agent) checked into every river cruiseline out there and Scenic was the best price, Viking was $1,000.00 more. With Scenic you are completely all-inclusive. Free alcohol (everything) 24/7, the other lines are free beer & wine with lunch & dinner. All excursions (high end ones) are free, the other lines say free but they are not high end and will cost you $125 per person for them. We also get our bar fridge stocked all the time with anything you want. We get 1 kilo of laundry each done halfway through the cruise, also free air. You really have to check each and everything the other offer and compare, which we did.
It is quite expensive but we are only going to do this once in our lifetime, so do it right. I still like regular cruising (but then again I might change my mind after river crusiing). Friends of ours did river crusiing 5 yrs. ago and they do river cruising now and not regular cruiselines. Spending the kids inheritance LOL.
Marly


----------



## Lena B

thanks will check this out for next season we are sailing on
Q Mary in Sept then flying to Edinburgh to visit friends and family from NY to Southampton visiting Halifax so looking forward to this visit we have sailed on QM before nothing to see but water.
Do hope the upgrades have improved this ship beautiful ship but tooooooo big for us, doing this trip as the places in Europe we wanted to visit are not safe just now.
We are still so blessed to be able to travel.


----------



## Marly

Lena B said:


> thanks will check this out for next season we are sailing on
> Q Mary in Sept then flying to Edinburgh to visit friends and family from NY to Southampton visiting Halifax so looking forward to this visit we have sailed on QM before nothing to see but water.
> Do hope the upgrades have improved this ship beautiful ship but tooooooo big for us, doing this trip as the places in Europe we wanted to visit are not safe just now.
> We are still so blessed to be able to travel.


Isn't it too bad so many places are unsafe for travel, still so many places I want to see but guess that wont happen. A few months ago we went to the Caribbean and the ships held over 4,000 people. Only time we noticed the crowds were at the pool otherwise wouldn't know there were that many people on the ship. We have never river cruised before, only 169 passengers, no wonder they can give us first class service. Our favourite regular cruiseline is Oceania, they are not big ships and everything there is first class and expensive, but you get what you pay for. I need a money tree in my back yard LOL
Marly


----------



## JeanneW

Up on Viking Rhine River cruise and yarn shops. I missed the one in Heidelberg today, but others said it was really good. It is in the main market area.


----------



## JeanneW

Up on Viking Rhine River cruise and yarn shops. I missed the one in Heidelberg today, but others said it was really good. It is in the main market area.


----------



## sunny03

Oh my, I'm so excited to find this forum. We will be on the Amsterdam to Budapest cruise in a few weeks. Hubby can't do the strenuous walking so we'll have a little more onboard time (for knitting?) and free time in towns. We've done this same trip in the reverse a few years ago and loved it. We can't wait to go back. I just missed the one in Rothenburg because they closed for the day while we were at lunch with our group. Grrrr - I had already fallen in love with what was in the window. Their hours were extremely limited and we won't get back this trip. This trip my eyes will be on the lookout for more yarn shops and collectibles/antiques for hubby. Hubby even finds the yarn shops for me as well as fabric stores. Also, on our Amsterdam to Basel cruise I did find a wonderful shop in Cologne. I'll look up my old photos and list the ones I did find along the little towns. I'll update again on the cruise or when we get home (notoriously poor Internet on the ship).
In Cologne we used a bicycle pedicab company arranged by our boat that was terrific and we will be using them this trip. They did a shortened town tour for us, took us to the yarn shop that I had found on the Internet and left us at a chocolate shop-cafe that I had selected for lunch. They came back and got us and returned us to our ship. Fantastic. It was a highlight of our trip even with hubby not feeling well that trip. They are www.rikolonia.de You can change to English at the bottom of their page.
Thanks, too, for the tips on Amsterdam. We arrive a few days early and I'll try to get to the button and the yarn shop there, too. That will all depend on jet lag which hits us hard coming from the west coast.


----------

